# Beautiful day for a ride!



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Today is amazingly bright, clear and crisply cool - my favourite kind of off-season weather! And it looks like we have a few days like this before the next batch of rain and wind. Is anyone out there riding these days? I'm hoping to sneak out of work around lunch time and head over to Bohlman and On Orbit!


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

I planned on riding Mt. Diablo today at lunch, but the extra pitcher of beers that my buddies ordered last night during the niner game put a quick end to that idea this morning. 

Hopefully I can get it in next week, what are the weather gods saying for next week?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

zott28 said:


> Hopefully I can get it in next week, what are the weather gods saying for next week?


Good through next Tuesday, then rain hits on Wednesday.


----------



## Cliff O (Feb 10, 2004)

Today was a running day for me. I did an out and back from my home in Livermore up Morgan Territory yesterday (25 miles and 2500' of climbing). Tomorrow a few of us old geasers will be riding from Dublin Cyclery out to Livermore for lunch and back again, probably with a detour over Carrol, Flynn, and the West side of Patterson Pass. I need to remember to bring a windbreaker - those descents are chilly this time of year.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Cliff O said:


> I need to remember to bring a windbreaker - those descents are chilly this time of year.


Good point! I was plenty warm enough at lunch-time on the way out, but it was pretty cold coming back down and then the wind got up a bit too. I was glad that I had a base layer and arm warmers, but I should have been better prepared.


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

I'm stuck doing yard work tomorrow, if my legs aren't killing me on Sunday I'll be heading down Hwy 1 to Half Moon Bay via Devils slide after reading about treehuggers ride down that way.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Was quite chilly today but bright and sunny. If you headed uphill, it should have been magnificent!

CHL


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

It was magnificent. For some reason I had Carlos Sastre riding away from his rivals on Alpe D'Heuz in last year's Tour playing over and over in my mind today. It wasn't quite like that, of course, but still a good ride! I also went up and over Toll Gate, Saratoga Heights to Mt Eden and that was quite an eye opener as to how the other half live.


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

*Perfect weather at Diablo*

I rode up Mt Diablo today with other Low-Key racers, and it was just beautiful out there. I was concerned about the rain when I was driving up 680...but fortunately the sky cleared up when I got into Walnut Creek. Was anyone else out there today?

K-Zero


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

Was that just a big group ride? 

I got zero rides in this weekend. The yard work that was going to be Saturday morning, turned into all day Saturday and all day Sunday. If it only rains tonight and clears up tomorrow like they are saying then I'm doing a lunch time Mt Diablo ride, but chances are it will be in the clouds all day.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

zott28 said:


> Was that just a big group ride?
> 
> I got zero rides in this weekend. The yard work that was going to be Saturday morning, turned into all day Saturday and all day Sunday. If it only rains tonight and clears up tomorrow like they are saying then I'm doing a lunch time Mt Diablo ride, but chances are it will be in the clouds all day.


It appears some of us had the same weekend. Got zero miles over the weekend. Was in Monterey early part of Saturday and spent the remainder of the entire weekend at IKEA. Feels completely weird not riding during the weekend.

CHL


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

A low-key hill climb event is a competitive group ride with timing and scoring. In this case Mt Diablo was run as an individual time-trial. The complete 2009 series is here, and there's a yahoo group too. It is a fantastic resource for those in the Bay Area who like to climb hills competitively without the overheads of sanctioned racing.


----------

